# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Вы курите?

## Asteriks

*Как?! Вы ещё и курите!?*

----------


## Alex

К сожалению - да

----------


## Stych

курил лет 7, счас иногда покуриваю, сигарету в 3 дня гдето.

----------


## Akasey

не курил и не тянет, и не жалею

----------


## Alexanderr

Курил , бросил около 12 лет тому назад .

----------


## Jemal

Только пробывал, но не понравилось и не нужно оно мне.

----------


## Vanya

> не курил и не тянет, и не жалею


аналогично. хотя..всё-таки изредка бывает =) очень редко

----------


## Akasey

> аналогично. хотя..всё-таки изредка бывает =) очень редко


 по пьянке...
на работе пол коллектива прочитало книгу "Как бросить курить" и бросили.

----------


## Vanya

> и бросили


..книгу? 

да,угадал,по пьянке)))

----------


## Alexanderr

бросили читать наверное ?:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Sanych

Не курил и не курю. Я когда пришёл в армию, в учебку, было 6 некурящих. Уходили с учёбки один я не курил. И в войска когда перевели была похожая картина. Только там было 5 некурящих, а к дембелю только я один остался.

----------


## Justin

курила , но бросила

----------


## PatR!oT

> курила , но бросила


ты курила ???????

----------


## Justin

представь себе

----------


## PatR!oT

> представь себе


а каково в этом признаться ))))) представь что я твой психиатр ))))) что тебя сподвигнуло начать курить ну и конечно бросить ))))

----------


## Justin

почему сразу каково в этом признаться???? я ж не преступление совершила ... дура потому что была , мозгов не хватало

----------


## PatR!oT

> почему сразу каково в этом признаться???? я ж не преступление совершила ... дура потому что была , мозгов не хватало


молодец покайся )))))

----------


## suzi

Я курила пару лет до рождения первого ребенка. Первый день моей беременности стал последним днём моего курения.  Муж курил еще несколько лет и потом мучительно долго бросал...

----------


## Vera

Курила 3 года, бросила, чувствую себя отлично. Всем советую - бросайте дурное!

----------


## Belov

Курил, но бросил. Помогли специальные средства

----------

